# Uk passport - country of issue



## AmyLooHarris (Jun 22, 2015)

Hi

Perhaps a stupid questions but these immigration forms make me doubt myself... 

I am trying to fill out a Generic Application form for Canadian Spousal Visa and I have a UK passport. It asks me to indicate the country of issue which I thought would be Great Britain or United Kingdom but I can't find that option. Instead I have the option of Scotland, England, Northern Ireland, Wales or United Kingdom & colonies... None of these are mentioned anywhere on my UK passport, although I am Scottish so I have chosen Scotland....

Please does anyone know how I find out what my country of issue is on my UK passport, do I just presume Scotland because that is where I was born?

Thanks
Amy


----------



## HatakeSage (Feb 4, 2015)

I am questioning this too.
I put Scotland on my fiance's passport information even though he was born in England, he has been living in Scotland for his entire life.
It is the UK, technically, so if I can fit it on the paper application I will write Scotland UK, and I hope that and the passport number will clear up any odd ends.

Good luck, hope you get a good answer.


----------



## AmyLooHarris (Jun 22, 2015)

Thanks! Glad its not just me who got confused by this!!


----------

